# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do I say Merry Christmas?

## Sandra Shelley

Can anyone tell me how to write Merry Christmas? Also Peace on Earth as well as "Wishing you a beautiful Holiday season? I need to send a Christmas card soon and would appreciate any help. Thank you

----------


## emka71aln

Someone who knows better please correct me if I'm wrong. 
Merry Christmas: "C Рождеством"
Peace on Earth: "Мир на Земле" 
"Wishing you a beautiful Holiday season" sounds stupid even in English, but here's my guess, wait for someone to correct it.
"Желаю вам прекрасные праздники"

----------


## Victor

Merry Christmas - С Рождеством! 
peace on Earth - Мира на земле!  
Wishing you a beautiful Holiday season - I think it would be better to diverge from the translation word for word and to put it like: С наступающими Вас праздниками!! 
С наступающим! - It's the most frequent phrase in New Year Eve. You are likely to hear it everywhere: in shops...everywhere

----------

